# Linux Mint 11 -  Dell Inspiron 6400 - Wlan-Hardwareschalter



## Bernd12 (26. Juli 2011)

Hi, 

ich hatte so einige Probleme mit Linux Mint 11 und meinem alten Dell Inspirion 6400 bzw. mit der Wlan-Karte. Erst hat es überhaupt nicht mit den Treibern funktioniert. Nun habe ich manuell den Treiber installiert.
Jetzt wird das Gerät erkannt. Die Anzeige (unten rechts in der Leiste) zeigt nun auch die Möglichkeit der Funknetzwerkverbindung an und per "iwconfig" wird das Gerät auch angezeigt - alles super.

Aber: Wenn ich ein Funknetzwerk per Button (unten rechts in der Leiste) anwählen möchte, wird "Funknetzwerke sind durch Hardware-Schalter deaktiviert" angezeigt. 
Der einzige Schalter der mir einfällt die Kombination Fn + F2. Dort wird bei dem Laptop normalerweise das Wlan aktiviert/deaktiviert.  Aber Linux reagiert nicht darauf. 

Wie kann ich die Sperre durch diesen Schalter deaktivieren sodass das Wlan zu nutzen ist?

Danke!!


----------



## Bernd12 (26. Juli 2011)

Es wäre super wenn jemand antworten würde. Ich müsste das recht schnell lösen. Danke!!


----------



## Bernd12 (26. Juli 2011)

Es wäre super wenn jemand antworten würde. Ich müsste das recht schnell lösen. Danke!!


----------



## Jimini (27. Juli 2011)

Du kannst mal "rfkill" ausprobieren, damit müsstest du den WLAN-Adapter reaktivieren können.
rfkill

MfG Jimini


----------



## watercooled (27. Juli 2011)

Bitte, da hilft dir auch keiner schneller 

Schau mal nach ob fu Links unten am lappi nen Schalter findest...


----------



## Bernd12 (27. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank. Mit rfkill hats funktioniert!


----------

